# Happy Thanksgiving



## Kevin (Nov 24, 2011)

Seems like just last month we were having leftover turkey & ham sandwiches and watching the Cowboys lose. Or maybe they won can't remember. Don't much care about it either. I guess time flies when you're having old, I mean having fun (and getting old). 

This year we're going to my sister's place in Dallas. I like family gatherings but I dislike going to Dallas a great deal. I'll get over it (when we get back safely). I cooked up a big pot of beans on the turkey fryer last night so we'll be leaving in about an hour to get there early to reheat them out back. 

To everyone who celebrates this day have a safe, fun, blessed, gut-busting Thanksgiving. 

[attachment=272]


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 24, 2011)

Agreed. A happy thanks giving to my Amercian friends. I hope you all have something to be thankful for.


----------



## Daren (Nov 25, 2011)

I ate so much yesterday I thought I was going to bust. 


.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 25, 2011)

I didn't overdo it all at once, just between 2:00pm yesterday and 15 minutes ago. Sure is yummy though. :nyam1:


----------



## Daren (Nov 25, 2011)

I love turkey, eat it all the time (yep turkey sammich as I type). I think what does me in on the holidays is all the desserts. I am not a sweets eater really. Every once in a great while I will get a hankering for a candy bar or something and I go get one, I don't even keep sweets in the house normally...but the holidays when faced with mounds of cookies/cakes/pies and everyone asking ''Did you try the pie I made ?'' or ''Here have a cookie'' I overdo it.


.


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2011)

I've had enough Thanksgivings that one more turkey doesn't excite me much, but one thing that will NEVER get old for me is homemade ice cream and my brother's wife made up a ton of it and I had two giant bowls full. I'm fat but happy.


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 27, 2011)

I remember when I was young, and mom would buy a 2000pound turkey for the family to have at thanksgiving, or Christmas. There were only 4 of us. My dad, my mom, my brother and me. We had turkey soup, turkey hash, turkey sandwiches, turkey salad, turkey pancakes, turkey jello, turkey oatmeal, turkey ice cream, turkey bacon, turkey pie, turkey cake, turkey pudding and any other form of turkey until it was all gone. Which usually coincided with the next holiday that required a turkey dinner at which point mom would buy another 2000 pound turkey and the process would repeat. To this day, I'm not a fan of turkey and I will opt for ham, cornish hens, prime rib roast, or anything that isn't the gobbling bird. 

Phew, I feel better now. :i_am_so_happy:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 28, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> I remember when I was young, and mom would buy a 2000pound turkey for the family to have at thanksgiving, or Christmas. There were only 4 of us. ...



:eek2:

i have to say your mom must've had one titanic oven; a 2000 pound turkey would feed a large battalion!


----------



## Kenbo (Nov 28, 2011)

Artistic liscence for sure Kevin. It sure felt like 2000 lbs by the time we finished it.


----------

